# Help me decide my type please :)?



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> I'd say ExTP enneagram 3, due to seemingly high levels of Fe, but more Ti. Maybe ESTP?


Yes! I can see that! Aggressively leading with Se, with Fe being the motivator. That would explain the amount of detail in the original post and the lack of organization.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

FluffyMcClouds said:


> Yes! I can see that! Aggressively leading with Se, with Fe being the motivator. That would explain the amount of detail in the original post and the lack of organization.


I could too honestly... but why Se over Ne @laurie17


----------



## Zrzu (Mar 18, 2015)

@FluffyMcClouds hmmm.. Question even myself and my own motives let alone others.(which is why I don't want or can't self type) even things not pertaining to people i got tired of school like I said in my post ad learned some of academics on my own for just being able to know more. On one of my manic episodes I did like 18 hour days for a month or two for music theory and forgot to drink water when having ready access to water got dehydrated and hospitalized. I like finding out how things like the engines etc work so maybe I could make something in the futures even just for personal use.
@Jinsei

There was this guy who when I was like 16 changed my life talking about effiency pertaining to a game. Now I'm heavily interested in using the knowledge he gave me about calculating whether something is worth doing. When to make changes I'd have to make to do inefficient activities. I took theories about the game that I apply to life now I'm working on a strategy to make the most of life effectively including admittingly interaction with others to get desired results (not that I want to manipulate for the worst!). I hope this helps

Thanks @laurie17

Is it ok to ask what made you go that route.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

INTP is a pretty poor typing, as far as I'm concerned. I'm an INTP, and we don't approach learning in the same way you appear to do - you learn with a clear GOAL in mind. You strive to achieve things with your learning, specific goals, even if that is just to show off how intelligent you are.

I'm sticking with ENTJ, with a chance of INTJ.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

@Zrzu I can't remember but did you try the image scenario I added to the original test?

Scenario 7 here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Rachel Wood said:


> INTP is a pretty poor typing, as far as I'm concerned. I'm an INTP, and we don't approach learning in the same way you appear to do - you learn with a clear GOAL in mind. You strive to achieve things with your learning, specific goals, even if that is just to show off how intelligent you are.
> 
> I'm sticking with ENTJ, with a chance of INTJ.


Why not ESTP E-3?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Because I don't see any Ti or Fe whatever, but lots of Te with unconscious Fi drives. Se *is* there, I think, but I strongly doubt the poster is ESFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Rachel Wood said:


> Because I don't see any Ti or Fe whatever, but lots of Te with unconscious Fi drives. Se *is* there, I think, but I strongly doubt the poster is ESFP.


Yeah, but where is Ni then?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Rachel Wood said:


> Because I don't see any Ti or Fe whatever, but lots of Te with unconscious Fi drives. Se *is* there, I think, but I strongly doubt the poster is ESFP.


Te/Fi is why I originally said INFP or possible INTJ

I was getting a lot of Fi/Te from this:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...d-type-questionnaire-test-4.html#post15972714


----------



## Zrzu (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh crap I "lied" I did well and pursued math even in kindergarten learning more than the 12 times tables
@Jinsei yes I did the image


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, the Te-Fi axis is clear - the Fi need to be unique, an individual, special, etc. But TJ types tend to amplify that need to the point where it becomes very competitive - "I am better than you, and I'll beat you!" IFPs are much more valuing of other's Fi values too.

That isn't to say all ETJs are horrible people - when they're not in "goal mode" they can be great fun to be around (as long as you aren't easily intimidated).


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

First the question:



Jinsei said:


> Hi all, I'm testing a N vs S question that I plan on using in my scenario test. This particular question is based on initial impressions to a single image. My theory is that an N dominant type will initially "see" different things than an "S" dominant type. I am pretty clear on how an Ni/Se would most likely respond over an Se/Ni... however I am very curious as on how an Ne/Si type and an Si/Ne type would respond. I'm hoping this image isn't biased towards Ni/Se and Se/Ni. Any response and/or feedback on this question / scenario would be much appreciated
> , thanks!
> 
> *SCENARIO 7
> ...


Then his response:



Zrzu said:


> First single words I used were cavern, life, beautiful then I noticed the trees that were "dead" behind the ones that were in bloom (later about a mintue after I wondered and theorized. why are they were dead? eventually comeing up with the trees in bloom are closer to the water and have more nutrients available but, since that came a bit later I didn't know if I should include it) hmmm... I think I was just focused of describing it or interpreting how the picture made me feel. Looking and analyzing my own words I thought big picture like rocks or in my word cavern then eventually honed in on the trees. (Btw I like these and I'm curious if this will line up with one the last two type options you gave me.) Not sure what to rate it. At first, I was going to say it's greater than five but, when I think about it, although it's kind of nice it lacks either detail or depth its kind of bland so 5.


So N or S dominance? Ne/Si or Ni/Se?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not really sure his response there can be put down to type. Almost everyone has some kind of emotional response to artwork (it seems to be a common human trait) and are capable of analysing these emotions. Emotions aren't directly related to the Feeling function. Also, the question specifically asks you to evaluate your emotions for value, so anyone who answers the question properly is technically using some kind of Feeling.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Rachel Wood said:


> I'm not really sure his response there can be put down to type. Almost everyone has some kind of emotional response to artwork (it seems to be a common human trait) and are capable of analysing these emotions. Emotions aren't directly related to the Feeling function. Also, the question specifically asks you to evaluate your emotions for value, so anyone who answers the question properly is technically using some kind of Feeling.


I wasn't really posting that to determine anything related to F or T... mainly trying to determine N or S dominance as well as Ne/Si or Ni/Se.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

If I was forced to type someone's dominant function based on that quote, I'd actually say dominant Thinking. It's very much about conceptualisation, putting things into words, and analysing the ideas. Even when the person has an emotional response, he appears to over-analyse his feelings a little and change his original emotional reaction in the final analysis to something more measured. There's very little Sensation there, and N dominants tend to ramble a lot more about their perceptions without applying structure like this guy does.

But typing based on something like that is probably going to lead to problems.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Is the xSFJ writing style because INTP and ISFJ share the same functions?


----------



## Zrzu (Mar 18, 2015)

@TheEpicPolymath
Could you explain what's going on im lost isfj is intp?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha I'm not surprised you're lost!


----------



## Zrzu (Mar 18, 2015)

@Rachel Wood help!


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok I've just finished reading up on the Scenarios Test you replied to in the other thread. It was a fascinating read, because your personality in that is much different to the personality you present in this. 

It's made me re-evaluate my original idea, because it kind of makes sense of aspects of your original post in this thread that didn't fit well with me before.

I now think you're ESFJ.  

There's certainly no way you're INTP haha - I can't believe that possibility even came up, never mind became the general consensus!


----------

